# my tattoo machine



## Myke (Sep 9, 2008)

Slow day at work today so I drew my shader machine. Probably won't color it, it was just a quickie







peace


----------



## Banger (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks painful lol


----------



## Myke (Sep 9, 2008)

well tattoos don't tickle XD


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ouch!! That would be painful..


----------



## Banger (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like it would rip off someones arm.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks very nice...like the birdy on top of tackle part!!
You're really  good with this..


----------



## sjones900 (Sep 11, 2008)

ugh staring at it makes my arms and ass hurt


----------



## Myke (Sep 13, 2008)

no offense, but you guys are all pansies except for toni Plutonij. XD


----------



## Live Again (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice drawing skills.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks!!

Well, just to tell you, I'm getting sketches done in monday..And if all turns out well, by the end of the year, my whole right leg, under the knee (including upper side of the foot) will be inked.....fully...

Honestly, I can't wait..

I already wanted to ask you..How long do you tattoo?
And have you done any biomechanics? (not organic, but more mechanical/robotic inspired)..


----------



## Myke (Sep 13, 2008)

I studied art for 5 years, ot my bfa and immediately went into tattooing, I have been tattooing for about 2 years now. I wouldn't say I'm an expert, but I get by and people seem to like my work since I'm always busy. As far as biomechanical stuff, no I don't do it. It looks sick when done well but I never had the chance to do it. It kinda sucks but where I live most people want really shitty stuff.


----------

